# How many of you...?



## Monsieur Remings (13 Dec 2012)

1) Have a hydration pack and are they worth having?
2) A volume specific pump for MTB tyres as opposed a normal road pump? In other words is it worth spending money on a separate unit or will my road pump suffice? (I'm guessing the road pump will do).

Just about everything else is covered I think but some feedback on any other essentials apart from clothing, OS Maps, tools and tubes would be appreciated...


----------



## lulubel (13 Dec 2012)

I've got a hydration pack, and I really hate the damn thing! It makes me hot, I'm always aware of it there on my back, and basically, it cramps my style!

Seriously, I don't like it very much, but it's been a necessary evil up to now because, on my very small frame, I haven't had any other means of carrying enough water for some of my rides. I've got a couple of bottles now, and I'm also working on ideas for a custom fit frame bag to fit the whole main triangle, and take a hydration bladder

I have got a specific pump for my MTB - a Lezyne HV drive - and it worked very well when I needed to use it, but I don't know how good a job my road pump would have done. I bought it because I like to have a pump attached to my frame so I don't have to think about it, and I didn't have one for my MTB when I bought it, so it made sense to buy a MTB specific one.


----------



## Crackle (13 Dec 2012)

I bought an Osprey Talon pack which takes a bladder and a Source bladder to go with it. I find it pretty handy for mtn biking and wearing a rucksack bothers me not at all. I could actually do with two packs, one large, one small for different purposes. Best thing is to try some packs on and find the one that fits your back best. Bladder is so much more convenient than a water bottle, that it's no effort to drink from it, means I drink enough water, which I don't with a bottle. Good for hill walking too.

I've been through a few pumps now and the one I have is no longer made but the only thing I'd say is spend a little more and buy a decent one as most just don't cut it.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Dec 2012)

I don't go mountain biking very often but yes, I've got a hydration pack which I put in a small rucksack for MTB (and hill walking) and I love it. Bottles in cages get covered in mud and crud and it's too much of a hassle to keep taking off the rucksack to get a bottle out.


----------



## Cubist (13 Dec 2012)

I got a cheapie from Tesco. It holds 6 litres over and above the bladder, so it's big enough to carry a bottle, tools and spares and spare clothing. I can't remember the last time I rode without it. 

I got an M:Part Evolution pump which fits in the hydration pack, and is a mini floor-pump style. MTB pumps need to shift air, not big pressures, so a roadie pump will take four to five days to put 10 psi in a 26x2.4. Probably.


----------



## Motozulu (13 Dec 2012)

Depends how long/hard the ride is? even in mid summer in the English Midlands I can happily cope with one drinks bottle on a 1 hour red run. I load up with fluids before I go and drench when I get back home.

Course Lulubel living in Spain may have differnt requirements but unless you are into XC I really would'nt part with the silly money for a camelback.


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Dec 2012)

it took me a while to convert but I now either use a waist bag (aka bum bag) for short rides or in cool weather to hold a water bottle or have rucksack with bladder.

The latter is a Gelert hydration pack which holds 1.5 l and has pockets beg enough for sandwiches, tools, GPS, camera, pump and a top/thin jacket. For longer rides I have Vaude rucksack which holds more kit - it has a mesh bag so no problem with sweaty back.

Having said the the Gelert is fine too - it was about 1/2 price Camel back, below is pitcure of a similar one, mine is a much older model , mebbe 6 years old.

Having water on hand is much better than groping for the water bottle and there is less change of getting dirt/horse crap etc in yer gob that's thrown on to a water bottle, maybe not a problem with dry trails like you have in Spain, but in UK it certainly is.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Dec 2012)

Many thanks one and all - sounds like a yes vote for an MTB specific pump and a 50/50 on the hydration pack which is what I thought given the money involved, they're not cheap and yet I can see how riding off-road could be problematic regarding the standard 'roadie' water bottles.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Dec 2012)

I got mine from Mountain Warehouse. Probably won't last as long but doing the job nicely thus far.


----------



## Cubist (14 Dec 2012)

Tesco packs are the same price as two bottles. What's not to like? 
Here you go, hydration plus 6l storage for £11.96

http://www.tesco.com/direct/tesco-h...-7107-46b9-bd78-481c5bf436dd.0&skuId=215-1572


----------



## al-fresco (14 Dec 2012)

I use a Camelbak Mule which was expensive (about £60) but it's the most comfortable pack I've ever worn - I hardly know it's there. 3 litre capacity is usually plenty but I did drain it one very hot day last summer. Wouldn't want to carry any more liquid on my back though. 

The Edinburgh Bike Coop mini track pump with in-line gauge is my favourite pump - lives in my Camelbak. It's better than my Lezyne which cost double. 

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/pro...pump?bct=browse/accessories/pumps-pump-spares


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Dec 2012)

had various hydration packs with bladders, in varying sizes, and have chucked all the bladders away as a) never liked the taste of the water, b) never liked the hassle of trying to get the bloody tubein my mouth and c) dont like the feeling of squeaky rubber spouts on my teeth. i also find that with a crud mudguard very little mud gets on m water bottle and even without a guard, its not the end of the world. i also find that when im focusing on an off road ride, the last thing i want to do is start fidgeting around for water. ill have a drink when i stop.

didnt even know there were different pumps for road and offroad, but it sounds like one of the most brilliant marketing ploys in ages, to me.


----------



## Crackle (14 Dec 2012)

Cubist said:


> Tesco packs are the same price as two bottles. What's not to like?
> Here you go, hydration plus 6l storage for £11.96
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/direct/tesco-h...-7107-46b9-bd78-481c5bf436dd.0&skuId=215-1572


 
Taste?

I know I didn't like the taste from my bladder but I treated it with lemon juice, which helped but what really helped was bicarb of soda. Not all bladders are equal when it comes to taste but then not all water bottles are either.


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2012)

I got a couple of Camelbaks and I'm not a fan. I wear one when teaching cos need to carry a bigger first aid kit, radio, a greater selection of tools etc but i rarely use one in my own trail riding. To sweaty, uncomfortably and unnatural feeling, not to mention raising your CofG


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Dec 2012)

Big fan of large camelbak type back packs and large volume low pressure pumps. Never leave home for anything more serious than playing down the local woods or a trail centre without both.

Drago makes an excellent point about raising one's CoG. I've a HAWG and you notice it when you are wearing it. Smaller packs not so much. But smaller packs aren't much cop up when you're out all day on mountain in Wales when the weather is a bit changeable.

Some of the newer designs offer a bladder that sits at hip level, horizontally I think, this is clearly a good thing.


----------



## Saluki (14 Dec 2012)

I have a camelbak for riding and walking with, it has a 1.5l dodad in it, I also have a hiking day bag with a 1.5l dodad in for when I go geocaching or a long hike with the dogs. Room for butties, waterproofs etc.

I don't mind using it on rides, especially if I go off road. The strange feeling of the camelbak is more than compensated for by the fact that I don't have to flick mud off the bite valve. I have had to flick mud off my bidons before now, its not nice. I say mud but it could be cow poo or anything.


----------



## akb (14 Dec 2012)

I had a Hydration pack, but got rid for two reasons: 1. Didnt like the plastic tasting water and 2. Didnt like the extra weight it added to my back.

For MTB, I just have a bottle in cage on the frame and have a drink when I stop.


----------



## Crackle (14 Dec 2012)

Saluki said:


> I have a camelbak for riding and walking with, it has a 1.5l dodad in it, I also have a hiking day bag with a 1.5l dodad in for when I go geocaching or a long hike with the dogs. Room for butties, waterproofs etc.
> 
> I don't mind using it on rides, especially if I go off road. The strange feeling of the camelbak is more than compensated for by the fact that I don't have to flick mud off the bite valve. I have had to flick mud off my bidons before now, its not nice. I say mud but it* could be cow poo* or anything.


 
Must be wet cow poo then. Dried stuff can't be flicked off, you need a chisel.


----------



## lulubel (14 Dec 2012)

02GF74 said:


> Having water on hand is much better than groping for the water bottle and there is less change of getting dirt/horse crap etc in yer gob that's thrown on to a water bottle, maybe not a problem with dry trails like you have in Spain, but in UK it certainly is.


 
In summer, my downtube mounted bottle is covered in a thick layer of dust and grit within about 10 minutes of going of road, but I was brought up to believe "it takes more than a speck of dirt to kill you" so I just have a drink, and the water washes the grit down. It's possible there could be some horse or goat poo on it, but I grew up with horses, so I'm sure I've already consumed more horse poo than most people, and the goat poo doesn't seem to have done me any harm either.

At this time of year, there's sometimes a bit of mud, but that doesn't bother me either. It's just nature.

As you may have gathered, I think hygiene is grossly over-rated.



Cyclist33 said:


> didnt even know there were different pumps for road and offroad, but it sounds like one of the most brilliant marketing ploys in ages, to me.


 
As far as I understand it, long, thin pump barrels are better for obtaining a high pressure, but useless for moving a high volume of air. Fat pump barrels are good for moving lots of air, but you can't achieve high pressures with them.


----------



## 02GF74 (14 Dec 2012)

digesting muck from plant eating animals is far safer than from dogs.


----------



## Peteaud (14 Dec 2012)

A lot of cheap rucksacks will take a 2L bladder, so if you have any old rucksacks laying about have a look. 

I have a Camerbak and its great, stick the tools in, fill it and off i go.

Yes to a MTB pump as well.


----------



## lulubel (15 Dec 2012)

02GF74 said:


> digesting muck from plant eating animals is far safer than from dogs.


 
It's possible there could be some dog poo as well - people certainly walk their dogs on the trails I ride, and clearing up after them is a long way away from catching on here - but I grew up with dogs that liked to lick my face, and we all know that dogs don't just confine their licking to faces. I didn't even think dog poo was worth a mention, to be honest.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Dec 2012)

I adored my hydro pack at first but now I never use it, apart from anything else it's a lot more hassle to empty and dry than a bottle.

I'll probably use to again if I ever ride my MTB again.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Dec 2012)

water bottles. having grown up off mains water, living completely on untreated water off the mountains (where animals frequently die in it) I can usually drink most water.
squirty water bottles also come in handy when you need to get something unsavoury off the bike as well (assuming you have a good water supply to refill with).


----------



## lulubel (15 Dec 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> water bottles. having grown up off mains water, living completely on untreated water off the mountains (where animals frequently die in it) I can usually drink most water.


 
Same here. Grew up with an untreated, private supply.

Interestingly, when we first came to Spain, my OH, who grew up with parents who were quite particular about hygiene (and is the same herself - I call her neurotic!), had an upset stomach on and off for most of the first year. I had no stomach problems at all.


----------

